# Uber Driver Goes on Furious Rant W/ actress Tara Strong for being a democratic



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://heavy.com/news/2018/11/watch-uber-driver-tara-strong-democrats/amp/




On Tuesday, actress Tara Strong posted a video of her Uber driver yelling furious and driving erratically after he found out that she and her friend were Democrats.

In the video, the driver repeatedly tells the women that "evil racist demon crazy lefties" were ruining the country. In the comments for Strong's tweet, Uber Support replied, "We absolutely want to take a closer look. Please send us a DM with your email address so we can follow up."

Throughout the video, the Uber driver called the women "terrible riders," then claimed that their rudeness is a symptom of the "mind control" of the Democratic party. At one point, Strong said, "You involved yourself in our
conversation, it was none of your business, and you've been attacking us and insulting us and yelling at us."

He replied, "That's such a leftie argument."

They then got into an argument about being born in America, with the two women saying that they aren't ruining America, they _are _Americans, and him saying he was born in America, too, and that they were racist.






When Strong repeatedly asked him to drop them off in a safe place, he confirmed that he would drive them off "anywhere they want." Then, when he asked why Strong was saying she wanted to get him fired, her friend replied, "We're not getting you fired because we don't think like you. We're getting you fired because we hired you as an Uber driver and you've done nothing but yell at us and insult us."


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Sounds like the driver and the pax are both at fault. Uber will probably deactivate every one involved.


----------



## Gonetoscottuber (Nov 6, 2018)

That was unsettling.

The gorgeous passenger with "R" initial around neck is
Award winning actress Rena Sofer: TV credits include 24, NCIS, Seinfeld, Two and a Half Men + a bunch of other TV shows and 16 movies.

Driver was unprofessional, has a problem with women and Obviously, Democrats. We're not paid to argue with passengers. His behavior reflects on all uber drivers.

uber will credit fare back to celebrity with apology


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Why is an actress ordering an UberX? Times must be rough.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Why is an actress ordering an UberX? Times must be rough.


I wonder if she will do it again ?
Sounds like Driver fault all the way.

I think Driver who went off on Travis should be FIRED for doing the Exact Same Thing.

They made a Hero out of him . . .


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I wonder if she will do it again ?
> Sounds like Driver fault all the way.
> 
> I think Driver who went off on Travis should be FIRED for doing the Exact Same Thing.
> ...


That driver lost $100,000k for being told a sack of lies. From having no other model except black to compete with to having told you could make a min of $50 an hour. It went all down hill in every direction for the pro drivers that invested millions and filed bankruptcy from Travis's tall tails.


----------



## Gonetoscottuber (Nov 6, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> That driver lost $100,000k for being told a sack of lies. From having no other model except black to compete with to having told you could make a min of $50 an hour. It went all down hill in every direction for the pro drivers that invested millions and filed bankruptcy from Travis's tall tails.


Due diligence: an investigation or audit of a potential investment or product to confirm all facts

caveat emptor: buyer alone is responsible for checking the quality and suitability

If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is

Kalanick was spot on when he told the irate limo driver "take responsibility for your decisions"

It's big boy pants time


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Gonetoscottuber said:


> caveat emptor: buyer alone is responsible for checking the quality and suitability
> 
> If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is


Well the same goes for buying a home and you're not going to keep renting for the rest of your life if that's your dream right?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Gonetoscottuber said:


> Due diligence: an investigation or audit of a potential investment or product to confirm all facts
> 
> caveat emptor: buyer alone is responsible for checking the quality and suitability
> 
> If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is


You could say the same about the pax in that video.


----------



## Gonetoscottuber (Nov 6, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> Well the same goes for buying a home and you're not going to keep renting for the rest of your life if that's your dream right?


Be4 I bought my home I reviewed
The "seller supplied"disclaimers and disclosures

I, as the buyer, then chose & paid for a licensed professional to inspect the house from the roof shingles to the foundation and surrounding property, write and submit a report.

In other words: I did my Due Diligence:
an investigation or audit of a potential investment or product to confirm all facts


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Gonetoscottuber said:


> Be4 I bought my home I reviewed
> The "seller supplied"disclaimers and disclosures
> 
> I, as the buyer, then chose & paid for a licensed professional to inspect the house from the roof shingles to the foundation and surrounding property, write and submit a report.
> ...


Perhaps you're unaware of the market when drivers spent $50,000+ on vehicles for Uber. Dealership were handing out loans just based on you being a driver for Uber. Your house could very well tank as did so with many of my neighbors when I was living in a newly built downtown condo development. People lost their shirts. Foreclosures weekly. You can't blame a drivers for following the market as you did when you bought your home. Travis's actions were not just words. He cut pay again and again and % take kept increasing. Then came UberX with lower rates and over saturating the market.
Sorry but your comparison falls extremely short.


----------



## Gonetoscottuber (Nov 6, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> Perhaps you're unaware of the market when drivers spent $50,000+ on vehicles for Uber. Dealership were handing out loans just based on you being a driver for Uber. Your house could very well tank as did so with many of my neighbors went I was living in a newly built downtown condo development. People lost their shirts. Foreclosures weekly. You can't blame a drivers for following the market as you did when you bought your home. Travis's actions were not just words. He cut pay again and again and % take kept increasing. Then came UberX with lower rates and over saturating the market.
> Sorry but your comparison falls extremely short.


With all due respect BurgerTiime

I Got everything I Have ON MY OWN
It's made me immune to those who complain


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

IMO driver was a butthead... you don’t talk politics, religion or sex with pax. Common sense people, common sense.

I bet he didn’t get a tip either


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ratethis said:


> I bet he didn't get a tip either


He was hoping to receive the coveted "Badgering Badge."


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> Why is an actress ordering an UberX? Times must be rough.


My first question also.



Gonetoscottuber said:


> Kalanick was spot on when he told the irate limo driver "take responsibility for your decisions"
> 
> It's big boy pants time


TK was a jerk. Why would you think bringing up his name supports any position you might take??!!


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Gonetoscottuber said:


> With all due respect BurgerTiime
> 
> I Got everything I Have ON MY OWN
> It's made me immune to those who complain


Then why are you here?


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Sounds like the driver and the pax are both at fault. Uber will probably deactivate every one involved.


HOw do you arrive at that? why pax is at fault? because they're "leftie" ???



BurgerTiime said:


> Why is an actress ordering an UberX? Times must be rough.


Car in the shop?
Cheap ride? not having to worry about accidents, tickets and other moron drivers? Sometimes even scarce parking in the n'hood makes one not move their car.

Uber or public transpo does make sense even if you own a car at times. It's Cheap getting around. Cab drivers never had cabpeople site to mostly ***** about employer/pay site until it got too late to have it.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

A celebrity using uber is like them going to McDonald's, Ubers still super convenient and especially useful for name recognition if you can catch a driver losing his cool and from the video the drivers really looking like a @ss.

If you do this job be forewarned, catching a driver doing anything inappropriate on camera is now a major trend.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Driver was totally wrong. As annoying as people can be, you can't just go around berating them because you disagree, and you certainly shouldn't break into a conversation they're not involving you in.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

"im american i was born here" the pax said, sounds like something the kkk would say. the recording starts after the fight started so who knows who started it


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> "im american i was born here" the pax said, sounds like something the kkk would say. the recording starts after the fight started so who knows who started it


Regardless of who started it, he continued it, interrupting etc and in no hurry to drop them off. He wanted to berate them. Have you ever heard of a waitress or bartender doing this? We're in the service industry, people.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Watch out the front windshield during the trip, hard to tell from the angle but I'm pretty sure they are lucky there was no accident.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

I am happy they safely managed to get out of this mess; hardly think they were after publicity but you have a good point too. 
That moron driver was wrong, I think TNC may have to hold online training for ppl if pool of drivers start to dry.



MoreTips said:


> A celebrity using uber is like them going to McDonald's, Ubers still super convenient and especially useful for name recognition if you can catch a driver losing his cool and from the video the drivers really looking like a @ss.
> 
> If you do this job be forewarned, catching a driver doing anything inappropriate on camera is now a major trend.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

x100 said:


> I am happy they safely managed to get out of this mess; hardly think they were after publicity but you have a good point too.
> That moron driver was wrong, I think TNC may have to hold online training for ppl if pool of drivers start to dry.


Training means employee and Uber doesn't want to fall under that. They rather make news daily than pay out healthcare and paid vacations.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

You don't need much to make a judgement on this one. If you had any logic he could have apologized and ended it but he was confrontational.

I think some people have very good reason due to great experiences to order uberx and they're mindful of their carbon footprint.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

I appreciate the fact they rode with x assuming Prius; some ppl dont appreciate bringing attention especially actor types; I don't understand why you pass so much judgement with the lil known as why they took uberx!

what if she bought her panties at walmart and not Victoria's Secret.. I am sure you would have an issue there ..

I only watched the video once but sounds driver has taken lessons from Trump in treating others and talking nonsense. He needs to clean toilet at gas stations for a while.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

On election day, when both U and L are offering discounted rides to polls (to encourage voting) a driver butts into a convo and goes off on someone for their political beliefs.

Wonder how this will turn out...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> "im american i was born here" the pax said, sounds like something the kkk would say. the recording starts after the fight started so who knows who started it


She was actually born in Toronto Canada.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

^ Is she more American, less or same as the current lady in the WH to you? It looks to have acquired citizenship in a more legal method than the lady in the WH.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Uber has suspened the driver 
https://amp.dailydot.com/upstream/tara-strong-rena-sofer-uber-driver/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

x100 said:


> You don't need much to make a judgement on this one. If you had any logic he could have apologized and ended it but he was confrontational.
> 
> I think some people have very good reason due to great experiences to order uberx and they're mindful of their carbon footprint.


He should have minded his own business.

I do not participate in pax conversations unless i am asked to.
Period.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> She was actually born in Toronto Canada.


If you match the voices, it's other pax, Rena Sofer born in Arcadia, CA who claims 'we are American' . Some insisted they misrepresented themselves. The driver sounds philipino or African.



BurgerTiime said:


> Why is an actress ordering an UberX? Times must be rough.


Also the fact is they were doing canvasing and humbly used Uberx, some has objected to that earlier too..

Actors Tara Strong (voice actor for _Teen Titans Go!_and _Ben 10_) and Rena Sofer (_The Bold and the Beautiful_,_ 24_) were canvassing for Democrat Harley Rouda in Orange County on Tuesday, when they got into a heated discussion about politics with their Uber driver.

I sensed driver got pissed learning they were on a mission based on their convo.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I couldn't imagine doing what that guy did. These companies need to learn to appreciate their veteran drivers who are professionals more. They shouldn't be capping us and giving us lower priority for rides in favor of newbies. It should be just the opposite really.

Make your professional veteran drivers leave and you'll get a lot more of this. A driver with 4.9+ and thousands of rides is a much safer bet...


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> A driver with 4.9+ and thousands of rides is a much safer bet...


Sharp post!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

The driver has to mind their own business or tell the pax that they are uncomfortable with their conversation and need to drop them off. that''s the way if you are an ignorant driver. I bet if he had a real job and a customer was discussing something he would not butt in. I hope he 's deactivated.



dnlbaboof said:


> "im american i was born here" the pax said, sounds like something the kkk would say. the recording starts after the fight started so who knows who started it


who do you think started it? They were having a conversation in the back seat and he butted in where it was none of his business.

the customer is always right has been an adage in business for a long time..


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Stupid driver to get involved in their conversation. But he certainly turned the "You're racist" card on them lol!


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

What’s with all the cucks white knighting for Uber and muh politeness? He’s his own boss, it’s his car, he can do whatever he wants, and it’s a sh$tty UberX anyway, wtf do these entitled thots expect?

This Uber Driver gets five stars! /our driver/


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Stupid driver to get involved in their conversation. But he certainly turned the "You're racist" card on them lol!


That's what the Trumpsters do, turn it around and blame their crime and faults on their victims. Trumps whole strategy is fear, hate and racism.



Blahgard said:


> What's with all the cucks white knighting for Uber and muh politeness? He's his own boss, it's his car, he can do whatever he wants, and it's a sh$tty UberX anyway, wtf do these entitled thots expect?
> 
> This Uber Driver gets five stars! /our driver/


Your job is to shut up and drive and mind your own business not to debate the pax.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> That's what the Trumpsters do, turn it around and blame their crime and faults on their victims. Trumps whole strategy is fear, hate and racism.
> 
> Your job is to shut up and drive and mind your own business not to debate the pax.


But Uber is constantly telling people it's not a "job" and they are not employers. Funny how everyone is referring to "firing".

I hope he sues the shit out of those thots and Uber.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Blahgard said:


> But Uber is constantly telling people it's not a "job" and they are not employers. Funny how everyone is referring to "firing".
> 
> I hope he sues the shit out of those thots and Uber.


He can't sue he can enter into arbitration. and he's the one at fault who instigated this whole thing.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> He can't sue he can enter into arbitration. and he's the one at fault who instigated this whole thing.


How do you know?

She admired there was 7 more minutes of footage before what she chose tmshare.
There's no way this **** doesn't get repercussions.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Blahgard said:


> How do you know?
> 
> She admired there was 7 more minutes of footage before what she chose tmshare.
> There's no way this **** doesn't get repercussions.


He's an idiot and mistreated customers , try to understand that.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

The driver was fired and rightfully so. If you are on the job you don't yell at people because they think differently than you. I dont give a hoot how right you think you are. Unless they are breaking the law or endangering someone, you don't have the right to yell at people when you are on the job.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

If you work in the service industry, which Uber is, and you can't mind your own business and control your emotions when eavesdropping on other people's conversations you need to find a job in a factory or a s roofer where you don't interact with a lot of people.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Driver was totally wrong. As annoying as people can be, you can't just go around berating them because you disagree, and you certainly shouldn't break into a conversation they're not involving you in.


And the driver was driving on the left side of the car, what a hypocrite


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> And the driver was driving on the left side of the car, what a hypocrite


Bwahahaha!!!!


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

Next mass causality shooter in the making



1.5xorbust said:


> Sounds like the driver and the pax are both at fault. Uber will probably deactivate every one involved.


No , driver should mind his business and keep out of other conversation .


----------



## Andocrates (Jun 8, 2018)

Typical conservative fascist behavior. I don't argue with them because of their obvious cognitive deficit. I have tried to understand them by starving my brain of oxygen - but that's like kickboxing a 'tard.

(NO! not really.)


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Remember: Your Dashcam tells the story of what happened before they turned their cameras on.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://heavy.com/news/2018/11/watch-uber-driver-tara-strong-democrats/amp/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is weird ASF.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Be quiet. Mind your own business. Drive. Drop them off. Maybe get a tip.... Probably wont get a tip but you know what I'm saying.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://heavy.com/news/2018/11/watch-uber-driver-tara-strong-democrats/amp/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is an example of the kind of stuff that happens when drivers are out there providing a professional service but are not professionals, and have no clue of, or desire to be professional.

One of the cardinal rules of professional driving is: do not discuss sex, religion, sports or politics... or anything that could be controversial.

Sports talk is often the exception but even if the rider initiates it and the conversation starts out friendly, it could easily take a turn for the worse since emotions can run high on the subject.

Another cardinal rule is to not interject yourself uninvited into a rider conversation.

Needless to say, insulting the rider is never a good idea.

I can hear it now... "my car, my rules".... yeah, yeah.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Tara strong is one of the most insufferable liberals in the world. No wonder he couldn't stand them and decided to speak up. You really can't blame him.


----------

